# Meerforellenangeln auf Fehmarn



## Grasshopper (30. März 2006)

Hallo,

am 14.04. ist es soweit, es geht mal wieder an die Ostsee. Dieses mal im Gepäck mein Kumpel, der noch nie auf Mefo geangelt hat, dieses aber unbedingt mal testen möchte. Leider hat er keine Wathose, so das ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, was wir machen sollen. 
Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen guten Tipp für mich oder könnt meine Fragen beantworten. Mir schweben da 2 Ideen vor:

1. Wathose leihen (wenn es soetwas gibt), ggf gleich einen Guide mit dazu, wenn es da eine günstige Möglichkeit (ca. 50 €) gibt.  

2. Ein Boot mieten und auf Wathose verzichten (z.B. Taro auf Fehmarn?). Problem dabei ist nur, dass wir uns nicht wirklich gut mit den Regeln fürs Bootsangeln usw. auskennen |kopfkrat 

Wäre für alle Ratschläge sehr dankbar. Würden uns ggf. auch gerne jem. mit Boot oder guten Ortskenntnissen anschließen bzw. wir zahlen Boot und dafür gibts ne Art Guiding o.Ä :q 

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe
Grasshopper

P.S. Wir sind nicht an einen bestimmten Ort an der Ostsee gebunden.


----------



## joerch (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Grashopper, 
Eine Wathose ausleihen? Pfui Deibel! Ich krieg schon Pickel, wenn ichs mir nur vorstelle wer da alles schon reingesch..... haben könnte!
Für den Fuffi den ihr als Leigebühr investieren wollt, kriegt ihr jeder eine Gullibüx aus PVC. So ein Ding ist zwar nicht sehr komfortabel, aber mit viel drunter und regelmäßigen Pausen reicht das allemal zum ausprobieren.
Ob ihr besser vom Boot oder vom Strand aus angelt, müßt ihr selbst entscheiden. Mir persönlich liegt das Strandangeln mehr.
Fehmarn ist auch für Unkundige bestens geeignet. Viele gute Strände und nette Angler, die man ausfragen kann.
Ansonsten stöbert doch ein wenig hier im Board!
Oder kuckst Du hier:
http://www.webkatalog-fehmarn.de/link.php?do=out&id=101

Grüße joerch


----------



## Klausi2000 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Fehmarn*

http://www.broesel-online.de/ ist immer einen Blick wert und extrem hilfsbereit ist er auch ... 

Zum Thema Wathose ... also leihen würd ich mir wirklich keine!! Zumal du ab ca. 10 euro für ganz einfache Modelle und ab 25 Euro für schon brauchbare Wathosen dabei bist (z.B. Askari / Moritz) ... und vielleicht kann er Sie ja auch danach noch einmal gebrauchen. 

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Klausi2000 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Fehmarn*

Ups, ich hatte nich gesehen, dass Joerch schon brösel-online verlinkt hatte ... allerdings mit einem Weiterleitungslink ... sorry.

Klausi


----------



## seatrout61 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Fehmarn*

Zur Not kommt man an einigen Stränden Fehmarns auch ohne Wathose aus zb. Wallnau, Marienleuchte... auf den letzten Metern halt etwas schneller einholen, um Hänger im Uferbereich zu vermeiden. Fängst genauso gut oder schlecht, wie mit ner Wathose.


----------



## M-e-f-o-fan (31. März 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Fehmarn*

Moin,

1. wg. der Hose kann ich nicht helfen,

2. schlage eine leichte Spinnrute vor mit monofiler Schnur oder geflochtener vor.

3. Boote unter www.fehmarn-boote.de

4. Köder Spöket: weiß, rot-schwarz oder Falkfish grün-silber oder Hansen Fight blau-silber usw. ausprobieren hilft und wenn nichts geht...scheiß, ich komme jetzt nicht auf den Namen, sorry aber einfach nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben und

5. gibt es nicht

6. versuche es vom Strand bevor du reingehst, denn oft kann man die Silber... auch vertreiben, besonders wenn sie mehr als dicht unter Land sind.

7. auf leicht auflandigen WInd achten, nahe zu alle Strände auf Fehmarn sind besonders geeignet, hängt vom Wetter ab!

8. PETRI HEIL


----------



## Grasshopper (2. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Fehmarn*

Moin,

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ich denke auch eine Wathose zu leihen ist wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Wir werden es wohl doch vom Land testen. 

Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich für ihn eine günstige schießen kann.

Bis dann
Henning


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Fehmarn*

Moin Moin!!
Zum Thema Wathose... wie hier schon gepostet wurde, würd ich mir für den 50er, den Ihr als Leihgebühr veranschlagt habt, auch selbst eine kaufen!!! Durchforste doch einfach mal die I-Net Seiten der einschlägigen grossen Versandhändler wie z.B Schirmer, Askari, Gerlinger, Fisherman´s Partner etc. Da werdet ihr für 50Euro auf sicher fündig!!! Zumal die Watfischsaison jetzt ja auch wieder auf hochtouren läuft, dürften sich die Anbieter wieder mit Sonderangeboten gegenseitig unterbieten!!!!
Und wenn Ihr es wirklich ohne Watbüx probieren wollt, fahrt an die Westküste!!! da ist an vielen Stellen gar keine Büx notwendig, weil nach ein paar Metern eh ne ziemlich tiefe Rinne verläuft durch die Ihr auf sicher nicht gewatet kommt!!! Und grad zu der Zeit jetzt, wo das Wasser allmählich wieder wärmer wird, kommen die Silberbarren auch wieder gaaaaanz nah an die Küste, sodass man sich auch schnell mit einem beherzten in die Fluten waten den ganzen Tag versauen kann, weil man die Forellen auf nimmer wiedersehen verscheucht habt!!!....


----------



## Trouthunter (3. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Fehmarn*

Hi Grasshopper
Welche Schuhgröße hat dein Kumpel denn ?
Habe noch eine Neoprenwathose Aqua-Z 5mm Gr.42
Kann er für kleines bekommen können uns auf Fehmarn treffen bin
ab 14.04.-18.04 dort.
Bei Interesse schick doch eine PN

Gruß Andi


----------



## Grasshopper (3. April 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln auf Fehmarn*

@Trouthunter

Vielen Dank für das Angebot, sehr nett, aber das passt leider überhaupt nicht, der gute ist 1,90 und Puschen hat der > 44  

Bzgl. des Treff..., prima Idee, sollten wir Fehmarn wirklch ins Auge fassen, dann melde ich mich ein paar Tage vorher, ok.

Gruß
Grasshopper


----------

